

Share your iPhone/Android/iPad games with Hacker - zedguitarist

Curious to see what folks have developed.
======
benologist
I haven't done any mobile stuff but I have made a bunch of Flash games:

\- <http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/556426>

\- <http://www.addictinggames.com/trickochet-game.html>

\- <http://www.kongregate.com/games/5minutesoff/pathillogical>

\- <http://www.kongregate.com/games/5minutesoff/kaleid>

\- [http://www.armorgames.com/play/3943/hold-the-line-zombie-
inv...](http://www.armorgames.com/play/3943/hold-the-line-zombie-invasion)

\- <http://www.andkon.com/arcade/tetris/squarethere/> (rabble from here
actually ported this one to iOS for me but we didn't do that great)

\- <http://www.freeonlinegames.com/game/21458-retromash.html>

\- <http://www.kongregate.com/games/5minutesoff/great-game-1-5>

\- <http://www.maxgames.com/play/the-horde-2.html>

\- <http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/538095>

\- <http://www.agame.com/game/cannon-plunder.html>

